# No DirecTV HD Tivo Announcement at CES?



## TallShip (Jan 29, 2005)

So I have been waiting with bad breath (that's beyond bated) for the rumored announcement about the new DirecTV HD TIVO, having not attended CES. I was suprised to not see a word blogged about this.

What happened? Were we simply scooped by 3D, or is the new Tivo not happening? Any info would be welcome.

thanks


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

It's still coming but not this week.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No TiVo hardware announcements of any kind from CES. Looking to be several more months at least for the new DTiVo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

DirecTV wasn't at CES. I would be surprised to hear TiVo demo a directv box that would have to be leased from directv....

But TiVo doesn't really have a booth at CES anyway...


----------



## jbell639 (Dec 19, 2009)

so should i get the hddvr they offer now... or wait? it'll be at least feb. before i can get it so..


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

jbell639 said:


> so should i get the hddvr they offer now... or wait? it'll be at least feb. before i can get it so..


I would be very surprised to see the new HD TiVo in the first half of 2010. If we are lucky we will see it some time this year.


----------



## OrangeKid (Dec 7, 2002)

I visited the Tivo meeting room at CES and asked about the DirecTV HD Tivo. The Tivo representatives were reluctant to talk about it. When pressed they told me that they were in partnership with DirceTV but that it was a DirecTV product and I should talk to DirecTV about it. They also said if I found anythng out from DirecTV I should let them know. My conclusion is that the DirecTV HD Tivo is not imminent.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

OrangeKid said:


> I visited the Tivo meeting room at CES and asked about the DirecTV HD Tivo. The Tivo representatives were reluctant to talk about it. When pressed they told me that they were in partnership with DirceTV but that it was a DirecTV product and I should talk to DirecTV about it. They also said if I found anythng out from DirecTV I should let them know. My conclusion is that the DirecTV HD Tivo is not imminent.


I think there's your answer.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Adam1115 said:


> DirecTV wasn't at CES. I would be surprised to hear TiVo demo a directv box that would have to be leased from directv....
> 
> But TiVo doesn't really have a booth at CES anyway...


The Entropic Technology is showing a next-generation, DirecTV multi-room DVR at CES. If TiVo had anything ready to demo they would too.


----------



## aeisner007 (Aug 21, 2004)

these dtv guys can't fight their way our of a paper bag! Still can't record more than 50 series...could do that with tivo last century!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

These TiVo guys can't fight their way out of a paper bag! Still can't provide a free space indicator... could do that with DirecTV DVR last century!


----------



## aeisner007 (Aug 21, 2004)

Agreed....so why are they both so lame?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

stevel said:


> These TiVo guys can't fight their way out of a paper bag! Still can't provide a free space indicator... could do that with DirecTV DVR last century!


What does a "last century" DirecTV DVR look like?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

nrc said:


> What does a "last century" DirecTV DVR look like?


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I guess both the DTV DVR and the Tivo have their limitations; but for me, I have 90 series in my Tivo's Season Pass Manager, and 117 saved WishList Searches. Originally I got DTV because I was tired of years of consistently bad quality TV signals from my cable providers. Through DTV I fell in love with the Tivo. Now I've reached a point where the Tivo is more important than DTV. 

And in the past few years I've been seeing all these great new Tivos dancing around outside my window, just out of reach, with the ability to send programs to other rooms and download movies from Netflix and make me breakfast -- and I wonder what's keeping me at DTV.

Getting absolutely no updates from DTV about the new Tivo tells me that it's gonna be a long wait still. I think it's now down to me doing a Sophie's Choice -- DTV or Tivo, which one will I stay with. I feel like they've been stringing us along with empty promises just hoping we'll stay for some reason. 

I really don't wanna leave, but...


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

OrangeKid said:


> I visited the Tivo meeting room at CES and asked about the DirecTV HD Tivo. The Tivo representatives were reluctant to talk about it. When pressed they told me that they were in partnership with DirceTV but that it was a DirecTV product and I should talk to DirecTV about it. They also said if I found anythng out from DirecTV I should let them know. My conclusion is that the DirecTV HD Tivo is not imminent.


But then if you asked the DTV people, wouldn't they say, "We're waiting for Tivo to finish development and testing of the new box"? I mean who is actually making the box -- DTV or Tivo?


----------



## aeisner007 (Aug 21, 2004)

You are right on target with your evaluation....but I guess almost all agree, except for the wordsmiths who wish to argue just for the sake of doing so....let's hope the Tivo partnership works out! I am sure someone is designing a fine machine somewhere in China!


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Dante101 said:


> I guess both the DTV DVR and the Tivo have their limitations; but for me, I have 90 series in my Tivo's Season Pass Manager, and 117 saved WishList Searches. Originally I got DTV because I was tired of years of consistently bad quality TV signals from my cable providers. Through DTV I fell in love with the Tivo. Now I've reached a point where the Tivo is more important than DTV.
> 
> And in the past few years I've been seeing all these great new Tivos dancing around outside my window, just out of reach, with the ability to send programs to other rooms and download movies from Netflix and make me breakfast -- and I wonder what's keeping me at DTV.
> 
> ...


Well the grass isn't really all that greener on the other side. I have had Time Warner Cable and Tivo for many years and am at the point of looking to ditch them both and go to DirecTV. I think that every day one of my TVs is missing some channels. The cable card + tuning adapter solution is something that is ridiculous (and I think has to be the result of something the government did). I have to choose between no-HD and having MRV from Tivo, or using HD and not having MRV, thanks to TWC's agressive use of the copy flags in the content. Not to mention I'm paying through the nose. And finally, that Tivo's latest and greatest DVR is years old and yet they still can't produce a Tivo HD XL (their flagship) that works properly (read the thread on hanging at the power on page).

I was hoping that something would come from Tivo at this CES cycle... a new box from them, news from DirecTV... something.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Kablemodem said:


>


That unit ran TiVo software and I don't recall it having a free space indicator in any case. Either way, it doesn't support the notion that TiVo isn't able to provide a free space indicator.

It's pretty well known that the lack of a FSI is a design choice and not a lack of ability. Since it's a choice that doesn't really prevent you from doing anything it's hardly comparable to a 50 recorded series limit.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

nrc said:


> That unit ran TiVo software and I don't recall it having a free space indicator in any case. Either way, it doesn't support the notion that TiVo isn't able to provide a free space indicator.


Sure it did! Those units were EASY to hack... You could have any 'indicator' you wanted...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The 50-series limit for DirecTV's DVRs is a design choice too. To think it comes from a lack of ability strains credulity.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

stevel said:


> The 50-series limit for DirecTV's DVRs is a design choice too. To think it comes from a lack of ability strains credulity.


So then it's simply ignorance/stupidity on DirecTV's part?

This is something that truly limits its capabilities, so for them to make this a design 'choice' is a major flaw IMO.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> So then it's simply ignorance/stupidity on DirecTV's part?
> 
> This is something that truly limits its capabilities, so for them to make this a design 'choice' is a major flaw IMO.


But be fair for a minute. What percentage of DVR users would want\need more than 50 series links? 1%, 2%?

I suspect that for performance and speed of implementation they made the original design only 50. I would guess that very very few people have called them to complain about it. If it was percieved as a major issue it would have been changed by now.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

HiDefGator said:


> But be fair for a minute. What percentage of DVR users would want\need more than 50 series links? 1%, 2%?


Based on perusing a few threads about how many season passes people have the number is higher than that - I would guess between 20% and 30%.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I'd more guess it's like 2-3&#37; among the general user base. If that.


----------



## TallShip (Jan 29, 2005)

Dante101 said:


> I guess both the DTV DVR and the Tivo have their limitations; but for me, I have 90 series in my Tivo's Season Pass Manager, and 117 saved WishList Searches. Originally I got DTV because I was tired of years of consistently bad quality TV signals from my cable providers. Through DTV I fell in love with the Tivo. Now I've reached a point where the Tivo is more important than DTV.
> 
> And in the past few years I've been seeing all these great new Tivos dancing around outside my window, just out of reach, with the ability to send programs to other rooms and download movies from Netflix and make me breakfast -- and I wonder what's keeping me at DTV.
> 
> ...


This is exactly where I am at. I have canceled all my premium content in preference to other devices supporting NetFlix and other movie providers. I have three HR10-250s that are working fine - for now. My one HR20 goes into stupid mode a couple of times a month searching for satellite signal and I have to hit the reset button (it is back in stupind mode as we speak). I returned from holiday on 1/1 to find it had failed to record the Rose Bowl in HD for this reason. I cannot initiate recording of an OTA HD channel on my TIVO via DirecTV website...

I continue to consider the other options in the absence of any news on the new TIVO, sigh...


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

convergent said:


> Well the grass isn't really all that greener on the other side. I have had Time Warner Cable and Tivo for many years and am at the point of looking to ditch them both and go to DirecTV. I think that every day one of my TVs is missing some channels. The cable card + tuning adapter solution is something that is ridiculous (and I think has to be the result of something the government did). I have to choose between no-HD and having MRV from Tivo, or using HD and not having MRV, thanks to TWC's agressive use of the copy flags in the content. Not to mention I'm paying through the nose. And finally, that Tivo's latest and greatest DVR is years old and yet they still can't produce a Tivo HD XL (their flagship) that works properly (read the thread on hanging at the power on page).
> 
> I was hoping that something would come from Tivo at this CES cycle... a new box from them, news from DirecTV... something.


I can't wait for Fios. They recently wired our neighborhood and we have recevied promotional materials in the mail. Hopefully they will complete their system checks and offer installation soon. I am tired of cox and their balky Scientific Atlanta Tuning adapter and CCI flags preventing Multiroom Viewing on digital channels. I was at my father in law's over the holidays...and that reminded me of why I don't want satellite....a bit of rain brings signal disruption...and no highspeed internet service. Fiber optic is the future.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

HiDefGator said:


> But be fair for a minute. What percentage of DVR users would want\need more than 50 series links? 1%, 2%?
> 
> I suspect that for performance and speed of implementation they made the original design only 50. I would guess that very very few people have called them to complain about it. If it was percieved as a major issue it would have been changed by now.


Maybe. Your guess is as good as mine as to the percentage of folks who need more than 50......but I would imagine that not everyone who _wants _more than 50 will call in and complain about it. Having to deal with DTV to voice a complaint (at least by phone) can often times be a daunting task. Heck, I was on hold for 15 minutes the other day dealing with a card problem.

I considered having more than 50 available as being part of the basic DVR function, so I was surprised it was limited. Ie., HR2x should have the same basic functions as the HR10, plus some new-and-improved, IMO.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

TallShip said:


> [snip]I cannot initiate recording of an OTA HD channel on my TIVO via DirecTV website...[snip]


If you are running Tivo version 6.4a on your HR10-250s, then you can schedule OTA recordings by using the mobile version of DirecTV's DVR Schedular found at http://m.directv.com


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

TallShip said:


> ...My one HR20 goes into stupid mode a couple of times a month searching for satellite signal and I have to hit the reset button (it is back in stupind mode as we speak)...


That's not normal. I have 4 HR20's. Three of them are over 2 years old. I can't remember ever needing to reboot any of them in the past 12 months.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Sir_winealot said:


> I considered having more than 50 available as being part of the basic DVR function, so I was surprised it was limited. Ie., HR2x should have the same basic functions as the HR10, plus some new-and-improved, IMO.


I understand your logic. But the HR10 line has nothing in common with the HR2x line. Coimpletely different hardware, completely different software, different design from the ground up. Almost nothing about it works the same. So thinking that the HR2x should have exactly the same functionality as the HR10 seems a little bizarre to me. And I don't believe it was ever a goal of the designers.


----------



## TallShip (Jan 29, 2005)

whitepelican said:


> If you are running Tivo version 6.4a on your HR10-250s, then you can schedule OTA recordings by using the mobile version of DirecTV's DVR Schedular found at http://m.directv.com


Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

stevel said:


> These TiVo guys can't fight their way out of a paper bag! Still can't provide a free space indicator... could do that with DirecTV DVR last century!


Wow, as if a free space indicator is more important than the 50 season pass limit. Are you paid by DirecTV?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, as if a free space indicator is more important than the 50 season pass limit. Are you paid by DirecTV?


The 50 series link thing is a BIG problem...

It can be worked around, I currently record about 80 series using keyword auto-records to consolidate.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> Wow, as if a free space indicator is more important than the 50 season pass limit. Are you paid by DirecTV?


To me, yes, a FSI is more important than a 50 season pass limit. People have been griping about TiVo's lack of a FSI in this forum for years. There's always the "explanation" of how hard it is, but TiVoWebPlus (for hacked TiVos) manages just fine, as do most other DVRs.

In case you didn't get it, my reply was facetious. I'm sure that TiVo's engineers know how to add an FSI, and I'm sure that DirecTV's engineers know how to allow more than 50 Season Passes. In both cases they have chosen not to do so, and they have their reasons for this, whatever they may be.

I use my TiVo a lot but have no more than 20 season passes. I am sure that there are some people who have more than 50 - perhaps with wish lists - but I think they are a decided minority.

And no, DirecTV is paid by me.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


>


I still have a couple of those sitting around but not in use. Got tired of having to bother with all the coal to power them and constantly re-filling the boilers.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

stevel said:


> To me, yes, a FSI is more important than a 50 season pass limit.
> I use my TiVo a lot but have no more than 20 season passes. I am sure that there are some people who have more than 50 - perhaps with wish lists - but I think they are a decided minority.


Agree completely with you. If you combined the season passes from all my dvrs I'm not sure you would hit 50.

But I love knowing how much free space there is because I record a lot of 4 hour HD football games. It's nice knowing it will fit.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

stevel said:


> I'd more guess it's like 2-3% among the general user base. If that.


Agree. And if you look at folks that need more than 50 links to be "active" at any one time, you're probably back at 1%-2%. Ya, it's an inconvenience to have to delete an inactive link to make room and then re-establish it when that show's new season starts, but it's not the end of the world.

And if you _really_ want to get around the limit, you can record several shows with one AUTORECORD. E.g., *AANY csi wife case numbers medium TTITLE CCHAN 2* will record 7 CBS shows (in NY) and only use one link. That opens up 6 slots right there.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

mercurial said:


> I still have a couple of those sitting around but not in use. Got tired of having to bother with all the coal to power them and constantly re-filling the boilers.


Mine ran on horses tethered to a generator.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> Mine ran on horses tethered to a generator.


How do you get the horses to walk at exactly 60 Hz ?


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> How do you get the horses to walk at exactly 60 Hz ?


You have to get the ones trained by Electric Horsemen...


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

HiDefGator said:


> How do you get the horses to walk at exactly 60 Hz ?


It was in the days of child labor, so I had 30 kids lined up and the horses would step on their feet as they went around. Each time a kids' foot was stepped on he would shout, "Hurts!"


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

stevel said:


> I'd more guess it's like 2-3% among the general user base. If that.


You're just making up a number. My estimate of 20-30% was based on casual threads here about how many season passes TiVo users here have. The people in those threads have no reason to inflate their numbers.

Meanwhile a poll on DBStalk indicates that 62% of users on a site dedicated to DBS say that 50 series is not enough.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

nrc said:


> You're just making up a number. My estimate of 20-30% was based on casual threads here about how many season passes TiVo users here have. The people in those threads have no reason to inflate their numbers.
> 
> Meanwhile a poll on DBStalk indicates that 62% of users on a site dedicated to DBS say that 50 series is not enough.


Plagiarizing from your other post. 
People are welcome to complain if they're not happy about 50 season passes. But those who really believe that 50 series links are not enough would really be better served to find another solution as soon as possible.

Note, I said "as soon as possible". I didn't suggest that anyone should have to eat a commitment or take a huge loss.

Either DirectV is doing just fine with 50 series links and losing a few squeaky wheels won't make any difference or DirecTV needs to get the message and voting with your feet is going to be the only way to deliver it.
My own preference, if I had to decide between slow update/change in season pass manager and limit of 50 season passes would be to limit season passes. I don't have S3, but on my DirecTV S2 TiVo with less than 30 season passes it takes practically forever ( my definition of forever is several minutes) to rearrange or change a season pass.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

samo said:


> Plagiarizing from your other post...


That's the most intelligent, well thought out post you've ever made.

Of course, I wouldn't say that folks should move on based purely on that one feature, but if they feel their DVR is "buggy" or they're otherwise not satisfied, absolutely. As one who moved on from DirecTV two years ago, I'm very happy not to have spent the last two years dissatisfied.



> My own preference, if I had to decide between slow update/change in season pass manager and limit of 50 season passes would be to limit season passes. I don't have S3, but on my DirecTV S2 TiVo with less than 30 season passes it takes practically forever ( my definition of forever is several minutes) to rearrange or change a season pass.


The Series 3 is much faster than the HR10-250 for updating season passes. I don't find it to be a problem as it was with the HR10. Reorganizing season passes is also faster. There's still a delay when you exit the function but it's not as long as it was on the HR10. Of course, that's with 57 season passes and auto-recording wish lists.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

nrc said:


> You're just making up a number. My estimate of 20-30% was based on casual threads here about how many season passes TiVo users here have. The people in those threads have no reason to inflate their numbers.
> 
> Meanwhile a poll on DBStalk indicates that 62% of users on a site dedicated to DBS say that 50 series is not enough.


Polls like that are self-selecting. Folks who don't have an issue don't bother voting, but folks who do weigh-in, skewing the results. Thousands of people visit that site each day, but only 131 voted to increase the limit in that poll. I think *stevel's *2%-3% estimate may be too high!

And just because TiVo users may have more than 50 links doesn't mean they couldn't manage them down to less than 50 if they had to. I know when I used the HR10, I was less diligent about deleting SP's for shows that might not be airing than I was about adding new ones. With the HR's, if you're close to the limit, you just have to do a bit more housekeeping. Not convenient, but not the end of the world either. And of course, there's a work-around, as posted earlier.


----------



## cliffzig (Aug 27, 2001)

I am waiting for this as well. I live in the outskirts, satellite is my only option. For now, I'm a holdout and just do OTA. If I could get cable to go with my TivoHD I would.
When I call DirecTV and ask about Tivo, they just spout a script about how great their HD DVR is.


----------



## KSbugeater (Jan 26, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> If you are running Tivo version 6.4a on your HR10-250s, then you can schedule OTA recordings by using the mobile version of DirecTV's DVR Schedular found at http://m.directv.com


I do have an HR10, still running 3.1.6f, but that is irrelevant. Neither remote scheduling interface allows for recording Over The Air channels. D* has no idea whether you have an OTA antenna hooked up to your DVRs, so I assume that they did not include OTA in the channel lists for remote scheduling to avoid you setting a recording on a channel you may not receive. They can *almost* guarantee the recording will succeed if it's on a channel they deliver to you (i.e. from the satellite).

Many times I have wanted to record a locally produced show from a neighboring DMA whose channels are not provided to me by DirecTV, but could not do so using the remote scheduler. That's when Sling comes in handy...


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

KSbugeater said:


> I do have an HR10, still running 3.1.6f, but that is irrelevant. Neither remote scheduling interface allows for recording Over The Air channels. D* has no idea whether you have an OTA antenna hooked up to your DVRs, so I assume that they did not include OTA in the channel lists for remote scheduling to avoid you setting a recording on a channel you may not receive. They can *almost* guarantee the recording will succeed if it's on a channel they deliver to you (i.e. from the satellite).
> 
> Many times I have wanted to record a locally produced show from a neighboring DMA whose channels are not provided to me by DirecTV, but could not do so using the remote scheduler. That's when Sling comes in handy...


Well, maybe you should try it before you dispute the idea. I believe you can only do manual record, but you can certainly schedule a recording on an OTA station using the website. But you need to have Tivo ver. 6.4a to do that. All you do is enter in a channel number like "5-1" and it works just fine. In fact I used to also believe it was impossible to record the OTA stations via DirecTV's site until I learned this tidbit from another poster here in this old thread.

Also, I have no idea why anyone with an HR10-250 would still be running ver. 3.1.5f software. 6.4a works just fine and it is a helluva lot faster in every area. Plus you get folders, online scheduling and the ability to recover deleted recordings.


----------



## Fireaxe (Apr 26, 2002)

Dante101 said:


> I really don't wanna leave, but...


I didn't leave DTV, they left me.

Living in the mountains just south of Yosemite (no cable), we waited for DSS to arrive in the mid 90s. I got the first model TiVo for what later became DirecTV. How wonderful it was.

Then I made the awful mistake of "buying" a DirecTV brand DVR. It was horrible. Last year I started replacing my DirecTV tivos with Series 2 and HD Tivo for cable. When I cancelled my DirecTV service last year I was told to box up my DVR and send it back. I paid $300.00+ for that pile of excrement only to discover that I didn't actually own it. DirecTV also tried to get me to send in my three year old DTV Tivos. Yeah, not going to happen.

I took the dish down and haven't regretted it for a second. DirecTV was a great service for years. Now cable has caught up in quality and is far better for a multi-TiVo family.

-rob


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Fireaxe said:


> When I cancelled my DirecTV service last year I was told to box up my DVR and send it back. I paid $300.00+ for that pile of excrement only to discover that I didn't actually own it. DirecTV also tried to get me to send in my three year old DTV Tivos. Yeah, not going to happen.


Tell them to send you the box and packing materials with prepaid shipping.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

stevel said:


> No TiVo hardware announcements of any kind from CES. Looking to be several more months at least for the new DTiVo.


Bummer. Now is that just the "announcement" or when it's out? Right now I'm hanging on that waiting to go back to DirecTV. I'm with Time Warner Cable, and while it's "ok", they're ass on HD offerings.

Want to come back to DirecTV, but don't want to give up my TiVo, either.

I was with DirecTV for several years, and switched to TWC, because I got a bundle package price, and I wanted a "real TiVo" again, not the screwed up feature set DirecTV had on their units.

That's another issue in play. Most people probably think that a new DirecTiVo would be functionally the same as a "regular" TiVo. Many things never got added on the DirecTiVo software even years after they were in the "regular" TiVo code (MRV for starters).


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No idea, really, as to schedule. An optimist might say that hardware could be rolled out by the end of Q2. A pessimist might say "don't expect to be able to get one before 2011".

It is clear that the new box won't have all the same capabilities as the current standalone TiVos. I doubt there will be any version of TiVoToGo and MRV will likely be DirecTV's take on it (streaming). On the other hand, I don't expect there to be ads in the manner TiVo is doing it.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

Long time Tivo user here (Since 1999) and I gave DirecTv until about 2 weeks ago to give some kind of update. Since they didn't I bought the XL unit and having used the HR10-250 for the past several years I can't believe the difference. If you want to upgrade give DirecTv a thumbs down and try out the XL Tivo.

I'm in Phoenix and Cox came out and hooked up my cable card and SDV adapter with no issues. So far so good on all operations of the new unit. Life's too short to keep waiting on DTV.

When I canceled and they asked why I told them I wanted to get all the HD channels but I wanted to do it with Tivo software. They said "We are working on a new unit." I said yes, you've been doing that since late 2008 and you made no new announcement at CES nor was anything displayed by anyone there so I'm tired of waiting. Three hours later someone else called me trying to change my mind. I actually had to hang up on them as they just could not understand why I would want to leave.


----------



## bwld123 (Jan 15, 2010)

in an analysts reserach report that was put out yesterday from Lazard, they had a meeting with TiVo VP Chopra. Chopra reiterated that the HD TiVo for DTV was on track and Lazard walked away from the meeting with the impression that it would be announced within weeks. Although they did say that Chopra could not be that specific.

I too am very eagerly awaiting this new box as the current HD DVR from DirecTV, how should I say it, simply SUCKS!


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

"on track" doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## bwld123 (Jan 15, 2010)

granted "on track" alone doesnt mean a thing, but what was interesting was the analysts impression that it was just a few weeks out


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

bwld123 said:


> granted "on track" alone doesnt mean a thing, but what was interesting was the analysts impression that it was just a few weeks out


I don't put a lot of weight into "analysts" either. To me, that's a euphemism for "professional guesser".


----------



## bwld123 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey I'm an analyst.. lol


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The track has shifted a couple of times already. Makes me think of how I chased my flight around O'Hare airport yesterday when United kept changing gates (and concourses...)


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

stevel said:


> It is clear that the new box won't have all the same capabilities as the current standalone TiVos. I doubt there will be any version of TiVoToGo and MRV will likely be DirecTV's take on it (streaming). On the other hand, I don't expect there to be ads in the manner TiVo is doing it.


Well, that's amusing timing.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/20/directvs-public-beta-of-multi-room-viewing-for-existing-dvrs-is/

I know that's probably their own DVR, but if they'll allow it there, it's likely to be in TiVo. I'd hope.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> Well, that's amusing timing.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/20/directvs-public-beta-of-multi-room-viewing-for-existing-dvrs-is/
> 
> I know that's probably their own DVR, but if they'll allow it there, it's likely to be in TiVo. I'd hope.


That's what Stevel meant when he said MRV will likely be directv's take on it which is different than how TiVos work. Lot's of people have been beta testing MRV for a long time now on DirecTV.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

bigpuma said:


> That's what Stevel meant when he said MRV will likely be directv's take on it which is different than how TiVos work. Lot's of people have been beta testing MRV for a long time now on DirecTV.


From what I remember, DirecTV was opposed to the entire CONCEPT of MRV back when TiVo first added it. Not in a "we don't want to do it the way TiVo does it", but a "We just don't want to do it at all - PERIOD" kind of way.

This thing makes me think it could slide in - but I admit I'm hoping, and have no facts to base that on.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Joe Siegler said:


> From what I remember, DirecTV was opposed to the entire CONCEPT of MRV back when TiVo first added it. Not in a "we don't want to do it the way TiVo does it", but a "We just don't want to do it at all - PERIOD" kind of way.
> 
> This thing makes me think it could slide in - but I admit I'm hoping, and have no facts to base that on.


MRV has been in testing for many months and is expected to be released on the HR2x series soon.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

There are reports on DBSTalk.com that version 0x0395 s/w began rolling out on the west coast last night. It comes with an option to "opt in" to an MRV beta, along with an accompanying web page on DirecTV.com.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Indeed, I know what DirecTV's MRV looks like. It is streaming from the source, not copying the way TiVo does. DirecTV already supports streaming to a PC. One advantage of the DirecTV method is that you can use an R22 receiver (non-DVR) to view programs recorded on another DVR.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm really longing for the new HD Directivo.... this is worse than a long distance relationship. Any news would be welcome.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

If TiVo ever does build another box, they better hit a home run with it. As far as I'm concerned, the HR2X boxes work fantastic already and with MRV starting to rollout, it's going to be tough convincing me to switch back. I think they need to come out with a 4 tuner unit to get me shopping again.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Scooter said:


> If TiVo ever does build another box, they better hit a home run with it. As far as I'm concerned, the HR2X boxes work fantastic already and with MRV starting to rollout, it's going to be tough convincing me to switch back. I think they need to come out with a 4 tuner unit to get me shopping again.


I agree, especially if they are going to charge an extra fee to get the TiVo software.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

stevel said:


> Indeed, I know what DirecTV's MRV looks like. It is streaming from the source, not copying the way TiVo does. DirecTV already supports streaming to a PC. One advantage of the DirecTV method is that you can use an *R22* receiver (non-DVR) to view programs recorded on another DVR.


The R22 is a DVR. You're probably thinking of an H21 receiver.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

whitepelican said:


> The R22 is a DVR. You're probably thinking of an H21 receiver.


You're right. Thanks.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe Siegler said:


> From what I remember, DirecTV was opposed to the entire CONCEPT of MRV back when TiVo first added it. Not in a "we don't want to do it the way TiVo does it", but a "We just don't want to do it at all - PERIOD" kind of way.


I have always supected that was driven by a fear of the tech support costs related to MRV. If I was Directv that would scare me about the feature.

I believe Directv is now hoping that their version of MRV will save them money on boxes. Instead of 4 DVR's they may be able to install 2 DVR's and 2 plain recevrs instead now. I think they also intend to charge monthly for it as an option. I for one would use it but I wouldn't pay extra for it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, they definitely plan to charge extra for MRV. How much, they aren't saying yet. I understand that it will be a "per-account" fee.

As for saving money on hardware, they're actually heading in the other direction, moving to a model where all boxes are DVRs but the DVR service is disabled unless you pay for it.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

stevel said:


> As for saving money on hardware, they're actually heading in the other direction, moving to a model where all boxes are DVRs but the DVR service is disabled unless you pay for it.


Assuming that's true, are they just going to go with one software base then? If they're gonna offer TiVo again, wouldn't it be in their best interest to have a single software solution if what you say is to be the way it's done?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe Siegler said:


> Assuming that's true, are they just going to go with one software base then? If they're gonna offer TiVo again, wouldn't it be in their best interest to have a single software solution if what you say is to be the way it's done?


absolutely it would be in their best interest to have a single code base. but Tivo has those pesky patents and directv needs to keep all the really old directivo's going. so directv will have one code base they care about and tivo will have to maintain their own code base at the same time.


----------

